# Hilton Head SC from California



## Icc5 (Jan 18, 2010)

Starting to plan a two week trip to Hilton Head and then to Georgia or reverse.  Which airport would be best to fly into where we aren't stuck coming in at 11PM or so?  So far, everything my wife has looked at from here to there is late night arrivals.
Bart


----------



## armstrl (Jan 18, 2010)

Have you looked at flights into Savannah, GA (SAV)?  Not a bad drive from SAV to the Island.


----------



## dive-in (Jan 18, 2010)

Unless you can find an airline that will allow you to connect with a stop over, the late night arrival is what you should expect with a flight from the left coast.  You'll have a 3 hr time difference, 8-10 hours on a plane, and 1-2 hour layover.  Probably 12 hours at best.  The best way to capitialize on your time at HHI is either find a stop over or fly in a day early and spend the night in Savannah.  Take the opportunity to see Savannah before heading over to HHI.  There are worse things to do.   

Here's a list of the airlines flying into SAV, 
http://www.savannahairport.com/airlines/airlines/

And, a list of nearby hotels,
http://www.savannahairport.com/visitor/hotels/


----------



## Pat H (Jan 18, 2010)

There is an airport in Hilton Head but I think only US Air flies there. Savannah is very close and most major airlines fly into there. You could take a red eye from CA and arrive nice and early in the morning. What airport would you be flying from?


----------



## LisaH (Jan 19, 2010)

The other option is to fly into Jacksonville, FL. Southwest flies from SJC/SFO to JAX and that's what we did about five years ago. It's about three hours' drive between JAX and Hilton Head Island and you drive through Georgia. However, it's an easy & scenic drive and the price for the tickets was just right at the time...


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 19, 2010)

*San Jose*



Pat H said:


> There is an airport in Hilton Head but I think only US Air flies there. Savannah is very close and most major airlines fly into there. You could take a red eye from CA and arrive nice and early in the morning. What airport would you be flying from?



We can fly from San Jose, San Francisco, or Oakland.  We like San Jose the best because of easy access for us.
My Niece also suggested the red-eye which is what her and her husband use to another part of Georgia.  What about Charleston?
Bart


----------



## Pat H (Jan 19, 2010)

Icc5 said:


> We can fly from San Jose, San Francisco, or Oakland.  We like San Jose the best because of easy access for us.
> My Niece also suggested the red-eye which is what her and her husband use to another part of Georgia.  What about Charleston?
> Bart



Charleston is about 2 hrs from Hilton Head and very little of the drive is on super highways. I do see flights that get you into Savannah around 5-6 PM but you have to leave around 6:00 AM from SJC.


----------



## Kelso (Jan 19, 2010)

Icc5 said:


> We can fly from San Jose, San Francisco, or Oakland.  We like San Jose the best because of easy access for us. What about Charleston?
> Bart



We love Charleston. From Hilton the two destinations worth visiting are Charleston, SC and Savannah, Georgia.


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Getting a unit on Hilton Head*

Is this the normal problem people have?  We have 5 Gold Crown units to trade (2 bedroom-weeks) but RCI says nothing is available for the 2nd week or 4th week in May.  I find that hard to believe with all the units there.
Bart


----------



## Pat H (Jan 20, 2010)

Icc5 said:


> Is this the normal problem people have?  We have 5 Gold Crown units to trade (2 bedroom-weeks) but RCI says nothing is available for the 2nd week or 4th week in May.  I find that hard to believe with all the units there.
> Bart



I just did a search for HHI for May 2010. I get nothing for the entire month!


----------



## esk444 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know what the deal with the second week of May is, but the fourth week of May is usually difficult to get because of the Spoleto Festival in Charleston.  I've never been able to easily get a week that week unless I did an ongoing search.


----------



## bigrick (Jan 28, 2010)

Check the prices for rental cars at each of the airports you are considering.  

A while back I found as much as a $500 difference between car rental rates at different airports.  The airfare was the same, but the car rate was much more!


----------

